# Rough cut wood beams



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

Im quoting a job with some exposed rough cut wood beams in a new style of house i havent done before. What is the best stain for rough cut wood beams and what would be the best clear coat for them?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Check out Sikkens. The 123 system or the Log & Siding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

